# Confused fish.



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Think this guy/girl is somewhat confused.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you mean the fish, the driver, or the person walking across the road? Cuz really? They ALL must be feeling a little bit baffled!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL. Poor fish doesn't know what's going on.


----------

